# Looking to rent for 3 months in Andalucia



## WakingDragon (Oct 28, 2011)

Ola,

I am not really an expat, but thought this would be a good place to hunt out a direct rental for the summer. Thought some of you fine folks might know of someone struggling to rent out their pad.

My girlfriend and I are looking for a somewhere to "hide out" for 3 months whilst she completes her post-grad dissertation and I do some painting and writing.

We are looking for somewhere pretty reminiscent of "Driving over Lemons" but with a pool and WIFI. Probably for 3-4 months.

We are both very calm nice people who will take care of your beautiful house. My girlfriend is a great (and keen) gardener, so if stuff needs tending we will be more than happy to do so.

I have looked all over the web at agents but a) my trust in them is pretty limited and b) they don't really seem to have anything decent at all.

Price in the region of 1000 - 1500 euros per month.

All the best,
Ben


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

WakingDragon said:


> Ola,
> 
> I am not really an expat, but thought this would be a good place to hunt out a direct rental for the summer. Thought some of you fine folks might know of someone struggling to rent out their pad.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

I dare say many are having trouble finding tenants in this recession - you should have no trouble at all finding a 3 month rental

if any one does have a suitable property, please contact Ben by PM - I'm closing the thread, since any replies would constitute advertising, which is of course against forum rules


----------

